# Futurist Resources



## JM (Jul 8, 2020)

I've listened to a couple of Joel Richardson's podcasts and he seems to love the Lord and desires to honestly deal with the biblical text. That doesn't mean he is right in his opinions but he does offer his work for free online. 





__





Resources - Joel's Trumpet


Islamic Antichrist Islamic Antichrist: English Islamic Antichrist: Spanish Islamic Antichrist: French Islamic Antichrist: Portuguese Islamic Antichrist: German Islamic Antichrist: Dutch Islamic Antichrist: Romanian Islamic Antichrist: Hebrew Islamic Antichrist: Russian Islamic Antichrist...




joelstrumpet.com





Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------

